# Cooper Discoverer ATR



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought these Cooper ATRs about a week ago for my 2007 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab Short Bed with a Boss 8'2" V-XT. The size is 265/75/16. I thought I would tell you how they have worked out so far. These absolutly blow the factory stock Bridgstones away. Two weeks ago I was plowing some very light snow and sliding all around with the Bridgestones. I got these Coopers and plowed the same lot as before and never put it in 4 wheel drive. They have an unreal amount of grip on light snow and ice. It is actually difficult to slide the back end with these tires. The ride is better than before also. I got these for 680.00 but there is a 50.00 rebate from Cooper yet to come. All of this is with 1000-1200 pounds in the bed. Driven with and without the plow on.

Overall these are GREAT. Glad I got them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got a new set of the Cooper Discoverer S/T 265/75/16 load range E on my 2004 Chevy silverado 2500 HD and I love them. I have about 1500 lbs of salt in the back with a tailgate spreader and the last storm of 3 inches I did not have to use 4X4 one time. Gripped like a champ. Way better then those bridgestones or whatever was on there before. Two thumbs up for Cooper Tires!!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have about 40k on a set of 285 atr's on my 1/2ton. I personally do not like them all that much. For being M+S rated they sure suck in any amount of mud. I realize they are not the STT's but come on, do I really need 4x4 to go through 2" of mud in a field? In the snow I'm able to plow in 2wd but it takes about 1800-2000lbs of weight in the bed to do it. I've noticed they also slide easily when on the brakes even lightly on snow or ice. When roads are wet even with light throttle I can spin the rears when trying to accelerate up a hill after an intersection. I'd guess they have probably about 15k worth of tread left so they arn't bald.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I was going to try the ATR's and then read a bunch of less than glowing reports about them and wound up going the the Michelin LTX AT2's. Haven't seen any snow with them yet but anything is better than the Continentals. With your tire size I would have been all over the Cooper M&S's but they don't make them in the 275/75R18 I needed.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Novadiecast;672107 said:


> I bought these Cooper ATRs about a week ago for my 2007 GMC 2500HD Crew Cab Short Bed with a Boss 8'2" V-XT. The size is 265/75/16. I thought I would tell you how they have worked out so far. These absolutly blow the factory stock Bridgstones away. Two weeks ago I was plowing some very light snow and sliding all around with the Bridgestones. I got these Coopers and plowed the same lot as before and never put it in 4 wheel drive. They have an unreal amount of grip on light snow and ice. It is actually difficult to slide the back end with these tires. The ride is better than before also. I got these for 680.00 but there is a 50.00 rebate from Cooper yet to come. All of this is with 1000-1200 pounds in the bed. Driven with and without the plow on.
> 
> Overall these are GREAT. Glad I got them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There an ok all around tire. The m&s cooper are alot better in the white stuff.


----------



## bassfishn1 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have the atr's also, i think they suck on wet roads for my 3500, have to really watch it when it;s raining out. personally, i like the bf goodrich's, have not ever had a better tire for my truck, and that includes my old '78 2-wheel drive


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

How much road noise on the high way??? With all the different tires that were chosen ??? Looking at the tread they have to really sing going down the road.....


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

I had the ATR's for one weekend... Had them installed on Thursday and set out that weekend to go camping. Well it was a terrifying trip, my original dry rotted Firestones felt safer. I replaced the originals because the new camper we bought was heavier than our old one and I didn't feel comfortable towing the added wight with the Firestones. That following Monday I returned to the Tire shop and explained what was happening... the truck felt like it had four flat tires when at highway speeds. The salesman went for a test ride with me and actually agreed with me... said he has had this complaint before. They gave me my money back and I swapped the Coopers out for Michelin MTXs. They ride so much better and are excellent for towing. They are good in the snow too, although not as aggressive as some others out there...


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had them for a week now and have not seen ANY of the things listed above. They are great on my truck and ride better than the old tires. I have had BFG on a differant truck and I would say these are just as good. I picked this tire over the M + S because of the all around use of my truck. I use it all summer, so I didn't want to be changing out tires in the summer and back again in the winter. The local Cooper dealer here is a friend of mine whom I have known for 20 years and he strongly recommended these tires as well. Mine are the load range E also.


----------



## gprx2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ive got the ATRs on my 99 GMC 1500 ( not used for plowin) I honestly think they suck on wet pavement. And not very good at all in the snow unless youre in 4wd all the time. Alot better than the Goodyear ATS that was on there before. I have the P265/75/16


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I just put a set of the Cooper STs on one of my trucks, myself. These tires are nothing short of incredible. 660 out the door, but no rebate available on this particular model. I am running them 10 lbs. down at 70 psi, and the ride is great - with and without 2500 lbs of salt in the back.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been looking to change my tires on my 08 but I only have 1500 miles so unless I find someone in nj who wants a set of 245/75/16's I'll be driving them for a alittle while. I've been looking at the toyo 255/85/16's alittle taller then the 265's but narrower.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Runner;674050 said:


> I just put a set of the Cooper STs on one of my trucks, myself. These tires are nothing short of incredible. 660 out the door, but no rebate available on this particular model. I am running them 10 lbs. down at 70 psi, and the ride is great - with and without 2500 lbs of salt in the back.


Well they dont need to be near 80 unless:salute: there near there max load capasity anyway. Unless u like the rough ride.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm running the Mastercraft version, the Courser AT's on my Jeep with no problems.


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

I had Mastercraft Courser At's a couple of years ago and had a blow out in the rear which bent up the sheet metal behind the rear right wheel. Town Fare tire and Mastercraft refused to help me. They were fairly new and in good condition. I'd never run them again. Got Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos but am considering the STT's


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Novadiecast, I have the same set up as you. 2500HD crew cab sb, Boss V & a backplow. I also have a set of Cooper Discoverer ATR 265/75/16s. By far they are the best tires that I have ever owned. They have excellent traction in the snow while plowing or just driving in snow or rain or whatever. I also tow a fifth wheel camper with this truck and my Coopers perform flawlessly.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

redhenny16;687449 said:


> Novadiecast, I have the same set up as you. 2500HD crew cab sb, Boss V & a backplow. I also have a set of Cooper Discoverer ATR 265/75/16s. By far they are the best tires that I have ever owned. They have excellent traction in the snow while plowing or just driving in snow or rain or whatever. I also tow a fifth wheel camper with this truck and my Coopers perform flawlessly.


I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

cooper is the only tire that I buy. They work great. BUY AMERICAN.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a huge Cooper fan - I've been running them now on all my vehicles for about 15 years. I really like the ATR - I think it is much better than the AT that it replaced. I'll admit they aren't the best in mud, but they do OK in the stuff I go through. If I was really into mudding or did a lot of off-roading, I'd go by mud tires or more aggressive ATs. For the two tracking I do while bird and deer hunting, they perform very well. I also think they are pretty good in snow, but not great on ice. They have very little road noise, and they are just a good, solid overall performing tire. Rotate them regularly and the wear is pretty good as well. I typically get 35-40K miles out of them, and my wife gets closer to 50k out of hers (lets just say I drive a *bit* more aggressively than she does).

I also have a set of Cooper M+S that I run during the winter months on an extra set of wheels. The M+S are better in the deep snow, and are a bit better while plowing. The are quite a bit better on ice. The downside is they suck (compared to the ATR) on dry roads. Very mushy feeling, but really that is to be expected from any winter tire.


----------

